# Ear infection...drops not working.



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

Doc gave me ear drops..Not working after a week, getting REALLY bad. I "heard" garlic oil works but just not sure. More concerned about pressure/pain and cant hear out of that ear than anything. Any advice?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Mullein


----------



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks, Darren. Will check it out.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

You might need to take an antibiotic to get rid of it. Call your doctor and tell him/her that you're still having problems.


----------



## oreo (Jan 14, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but dd has had several ear infections and her favorite remedy is garlic oil (we have used otc drops, prescription, and garlic oil).


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

Basil essential oil rubbed on ear lobe and behind ear. You may put it on a cotton ball and place in ear.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Hair dryer blowing warm air on LOW, aim at your ear. Will reduce pain.

Mon


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

My mom swears by garlic oil.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

garlic oil, sorry it isn't working.....long ago when kids were little, I used peeled garlic cloves. It would help them. (not saying it works for everyone, sorry those little ones are having troubles, I had ear infections as a kid, and remember them)


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Try chewing sugar free gum sweetened with xylitol

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...IngredientId=996&activeIngredientName=XYLITOL


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

I use hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

In our household we see about 3-5 ear infections per year. In almost all cases we end up going with some sort of antibiotic if drops do not work. That will probably be your next step.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

We use colloidal silver. It works well for us. You might want to tell your Dr that the meds he prescribed are not working. Ear infections can get really serious.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Garlic oil works really well. Tea tree oil works also but may burn sensitive skin. Use a tiny amount on a cotton swab if tried.


----------



## tracylee (Jun 29, 2013)

We use garlic/mullien oil in the ear. I have also peeled a garlic clove and placed it in the ear for a time. (I know, don't put things in your ears but it is large enough it can't get lost.) 
Good luck!


----------



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

Just an update on this...I lost almost all my hearing and then the doctor finally sent me to a specialist under an emergency situation. I had something called Otomycosis which is basically fungus in your ear. One ear drum was also punctured slightly. The doctor had to scrape it away and use a cream but it cleared up in about 3 weeks and maybe 75% of my hearing returned. My ear was bleeding for hours at one point and I am sooooo thankful I regained my hearing. He actually told me to use olive oil in the future but that no natural method would have likely killed the fungus and removed it. Who knows!


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Both garlic and tea tree oil are powerful anti-fungals. Doctors do like your business though. I'm not sure olive oil would do much but maybe soothe it a little.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Ya gotta be careful with tea tree oil.. it can and will take skin off.. Not real sure I'd want to put that in my ear..


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah, i posted a warning on using tea tree oil in my original post. Use a very tiny drop on a cotton swab. It can burn sensitive skin. If it does, it can be diluted a bit in olive oil.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

I have to also say, I've never had it take my skin off or anything close to that, even undiluted. At worst it's just a burning sensation, which could be pretty unpleasant on an already sore area, nonetheless.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Put it on a bandaid and let it set.. it will take the skin off.. or at least cause a layer to peel off in a couple days..


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

I've done that to keep wounds clean under bandages. Never had that happen but everyone's skin is different. Best to test sensitivity with a small drop on a tougher area of skin.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

for the love people.... do NOT risk your hearing when the Dr. is able to fix it with minimal damage. the 25% not back is quite significant. anyone having to communicate with you will have a harder time even if you don't. Sosent sound like good value for your saved bucks.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Alternative health. It's what's it's about. I don't risk my health on doctors.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

topofmountain said:


> I use hydrogen peroxide.


Likewise, I've had ear infections for years. I tilt my head over and pour peroxide in it and let it bubble. Infection gone. I've always ended up with infections by not wearing a stocking cap in cold weather.

I recently purchased one of those little vacuum machines that suck stuff out of your ear. I use it after a shower. It has seemed to stop the problem.


----------



## tracylee (Jun 29, 2013)

We use garlic/mullien oil drops in the ears. The garlic gets rid of the infection and the mullien takes the pain out. :spinsmiley:


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Tracylee, how do you prepare your garlic and mullien for that?


----------



## Esprit (Dec 17, 2011)

When it comes to all kinds of infections we've had good luck using a high quality Oil of Oregano. A few drops in a glass of water 2-3 times a day usually does the trick.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I use; O O O. Specifically for sinus infections. If you start early on in infection, works great for me.


----------

